# Norco VPS Shore 2000



## Indian Summer (14. März 2012)

In der englischen MBUK werden regelmässig Bikes vorgestellt, die einen bleibenden Eindruck 
in der Bike-Geschichte hinterlassen haben, die sogenannten "SuperBikes". In der aktuellen Ausgabe 
ist das Norco VPS Shore aus dem Jahre 2000 an der Reihe. Das Jahr 2000, in dem der erste Movie [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHoJHucSn_k"]New World Disorder 1      - YouTube[/nomedia] 

der legendären New World Disorder-Reihe als VHS-Kassette den Weg in die guten Stuben fand.

Eines der ersten wirklichen Hardcore Northshore-Bikes mit 115 bis 160 mm Federweg, hohem Tretlager, 
ziemlich steilen Lenkwinkel und kurzem Radstand, das mit seiner Boxstruktur aus Alu eher einem Panzer 
als einem Bike ähnlich sieht. Ladet euch den Artikel auf unserer Page als PDF herunter und 
lasst euch in die Anfänge der Longtravel-Bikes zurückführen.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

